# Will stand hold up?



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

So got a 75 gal tank. Will the crappy melamene/partical board stand hold 1000lbs? lol


----------



## mfc133 (Jan 10, 2012)

Toallhisdoom said:


> So got a 75 gal tank. Will the crappy melamene/partical board stand hold 1000lbs? lol


 
I just went through this...

Bought a 55gal that came with a laminated particle board camlock-asembled stand like you mentioned. Not only that, the stand is basically an open "bookshelf" design with no vertical center support in the front at all! But the tank has been filled with water, gravel, everything for a week so far with no issues. I was watching it closely as I filled it and no bowing, warping, creaking sounds or otherwise. 

I think as long as the stand is designed to be an aquarium stand for a 75 gallon tank it will hold the weight no problem.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

i figured it would but just with the additionaly 75lbs of sand and 75lbs or rock. thought i might be pushing it. lol


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

personally i would build a 2x4 stand and skin it. and maybe even use 2x6 as your long beams









in this example the red ones 2x6 but im sure 2x4s would even work esp. with a skin. thats to just play safe.

building also allows you to make room for a sump. store stands usually make the difficult.
not my plan i found it online somewhere, i built my stand like this and this is just how i would personally do it.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

perfect! awesome!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

2x4s for the entire thing but prob. 2x6s for the 2 red ones. i would skin it with plywood then fill all cracks on the inside where the sump will be. silicon, wood putty, and a few coats of paint.


----------



## Toallhisdoom (Jan 4, 2012)

any idea how tall i should build the stand?


----------

